# Clay Pigeons on state land



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a hand thrower and would like to shoot clay pigeons on state land. I didn't know if this was legal or not because there would be no way to pick up the entire collection of clay pieces.

I asked a C.O. about this when I was spot checked during Spring turkey season. He said there would be no problem with it and that I should give it my best to pick up what I could. 

Was he correct? Can I go shooting without worrying about breaking any littering laws?

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep, he was correct. If you do a search you will find additional discussion which in the end states the same thing.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Boehr,

A MDNR web page says "It is illegal to target shoot in a state park or recreation area, except on a designated shooting range at Bald Mountain Recreation Area, Island Lake Recreation Area, Ortonville Recreation Areaand Pontiac Lake Recreation Area." http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-31687--,00.html

Would shooting at hand thrown clay pigeons in a state recreation area be considered target shooting?

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Many state game area's that I have seen where there is no shooting usually have tons of signs visible. Some have no shooting at certain times of the year.

My question is do you need to wear hunters orange at the state game area shooting clays in the off season?

The above post states *State Parks and Recreation Areas* State game area I would think fall under another category because they are there for the hunters to use.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is some areas of state lands (Gourneck State Game Area for example) that target shooting is not allowed and yes clay pigeons is target shooting.

If target shooting is allowed, regardless of the time of year or type of land, orange is not required by law to be worn for target shooting, only certain types of hunting.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Got out ahead of that orange thing real fast, good move.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Can you shoot skeet over water, from a boat, over 450 ft from shore?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Can you shoot skeet over water, from a boat, over 450 ft from shore?


 It would be difficult to even attempt a clean up over water. I would say call the local office where your going to shoot to check on the latest regs for that. If you think about it though, litter and lead shot (unless you using steel for shooting pigeons) that can't be cleaned up which provides no advantage to the shooter )over water verses land) but disadvantages towards the environment and natural resources. What stewardship position do you wish to take?


----------

